# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Евровидение 2009 "паралельно"-по барабану

## oleg99

Лично мне это всё "пи-арище" под названием "евровижн-2009" в Москве-
-абсолютно "по барабану"-как и 63% опрошенных в столице гражданам
кто солидарен со мной (и 63% опрошенных)-?! :Thank You2:  :Victory:

----------


## Sign

*oleg99*,
 Ну мне не по барабану...но я тебе советую в тему вставить "опрос-голосование"...так будет намного удобнее

----------


## oleg99

> я тебе предлагаю


оставаться там где это актуально..а эта тема для тех кому неинтересно обсуждать всё это "действо"..опрос устроим позже:wink:

----------


## Виталич

> Лично мне это всё "пи-арище" под названием "евровижн-2009" в Москве - абсолютно "по барабану"


Присоединяюсь!!! +100 !  :Ok:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от oleg99 
> Лично мне это всё "пи-арище" под названием "евровижн-2009" в Москве - абсолютно "по барабану"
> 
> Присоединяюсь!!! +100 ! 
> __________________
> .


Ещё +100!!! :Ok:

----------


## КП

:Aga:

----------


## Дядька Ян

:Crazy Pilot:

----------


## Лев

Тем, кто на этом деньги делает - им не по барабану...

----------


## Daddy777

а про что это вы тут? :biggrin:

----------


## КП

Да барабаны на Евровидении лажовые....Кухню нормальную поставить не могут...

----------


## Daddy777

> Кухню нормальную поставить не могут...


да кухня фигня. 
главное, чтобы спальня нормальная была и "удобства" не во дворе :biggrin:

----------


## Gavor

> Лично мне это всё "пи-арище" под названием "евровижн-2009" в Москве-
> -абсолютно "по барабану"-как и 63% опрошенных в столице гражданам
> кто солидарен со мной (и 63% опрошенных)-?!
> __________________


63%+1  :Girl Werewolf:

----------


## oleg99

Анекдот про "евровижн"
даже 2!:wink:
Приходит Эрнст к Путину и говорит:
- Владимир Владимирович, вы же знаете, что в прошлом году Билан на
  Евровидении победил, так что в этом году Евровидиние в Москве должно
  пройти, уже надо начинать готовиться.
- Ну что ж, молодец Билан, эко он имидж России поднял! А сколько вам
  денег нужно на подготовку?
- Миллиард долларов.
Премьер закашлялся:
- Пускай тогда в этом году за Россию Приходько поет.
 № 2-
-Почему второй полуфинал Евровизии будет только в четверг?
В течении всей среды будут Олимпийцкий от семечек чистить;)
хорошо что я не один..:biggrin: так думаю :Pivo:

----------


## Yrrri

> - Пускай тогда в этом году за Россию Приходько поет.


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## juriy

> по барабану


Абсолютно буквально. :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

А мне по барабану,шо вам по барабану.

----------


## Yrrri

Ну прям тема для барабанщиков-настоящих пацанов!
"Юный барабанщик,ты уже не мальчик,
 Юный барабанщик-тук,тук,тук...":biggrin:

----------


## Daddy777

барабан был плох
барабанщик ... лох? или бох? 
а мне по барабану ваши барабаны, если их не Страдивари делал :biggrin:

----------


## Gor

*oleg99*,
Позорище!!!!! И полный отстой во всех его проявлениях.
Это не для профессионалов!!!  
Это просто бизнес, так-же как изготовление табуреток или сковородок!!!

----------


## Дядька Ян

По итогам московского конкурса ЕВРОВИДЕНИЯ председатель жюри Ф.Киркоров будет лично вручать дипломы победителям,отражающие личное участие певца в жюри конкурса.Дипломы будут называться  ФИЛЬКИНА ГРАМОТА :Suicide: :biggrin:

----------


## Gor

> председатель жюри Ф.Киркоров


Он сегодня снял с себя эти полномочия, официально.
Понты-корявые конечно, но сказал, что боится быть предвзятым! БРЕД!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))))))

----------


## KAlinchik

> Он сегодня снял с себя эти полномочия, официально


:eek:

----------


## Gor

*KAlinchik*,
 :smile:А чё ты удивляешься?! Нафиг он тебе нужен?:smile: 
Какая разница кто там будет. 
Да.... А в мето него Матвиенко. А это чистый бизнес, то о чём я и говорил; Изготовление табуреток)))))))

----------


## Димитрий

злые вы фсе:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

Половина россиян не знает имя российского участника «Евровидения»
Более половины российских граждан не в курсе, кто будет представлять нашу страну на музыкальном конкурсе «Евровидение-2009» и почти треть соотечественников не знают в каком городе он проходит, говорят данные опросов. Похоже, что наших соотечественников этот конкурс не очень-то и интересует, пишет «Интерфакс». 

Так, большинство россиян (71%) знают о том, что музыкальный конкурс в этом году проходит в Москве, однако до сих пор более половины граждан не знают, кто представляет Россию. Как показывают исследования социологов, 56% респондентов затруднились назвать исполнителя, который будет петь от нашей страны. 

Специалисты ВЦИОМ сообщили в четверг, что по результатам опроса, который проводился 9-10 мая в 140 населенных пунктах в 42 областях, краях и республиках, чуть более трети респондентов (35%) правильно назвали Анастасию Приходько. Четыре процента не указывая имени, сообщили, что от России выступает украинская певица, а 1% - думают, что Россию на «Евровидении», как и в прошлом году, представит Дима Билан.

И это при том, что более половины россиян (56%) положительно относятся к конкурсу, из них 37% внимательно наблюдают за выступлениями. Почти треть граждан к конкурсу относятся нейтрально (32%), лишь 5% негативно, а 6% вообще ничего не знают о нем. 

Стоит отметить, что по данным социологов, интерес к трансляциям финала конкурса в основном проявляют жители средних городов (43%), женщины (43%) и 18-24-летние (50%). Напротив, нейтральное отношение к «Евровидению» чаще других демонстрируют жители столиц (47%), мужчины (37%) и 25-59-летние респонденты (34-36%). 

Почти половина (47%) опрошенных, как выяснили социологи, планируют смотреть трансляцию финала «Евровидения». Среди них преимущественно будут жители средних городов (53%), женщины (54%) и 18-24-летние (64%). При этом 37% россиян не планируют смотреть финал конкурса, и чаще об этом сообщали в ходе опроса москвичи, петербуржцы и жители других крупных городов (45-46%), мужчины (45%) и россияне в возрасте от 60 лет и старше (47%).

Данные опроса читателей газеты «Новые известия» также оказались неутешительными. Так, 42% опрошенных признались, что им надоела излишняя шумиха вокруг «Евровидения», а еще четверть опрошенных недовольны непомерными затратами на конкурс. 

Эксперты утверждают, что россияне не понимают, почему конкурс песни получает такую серьезную медийную и финансовую поддержку, и относятся к нему скорее отрицательно, чем положительно (так или иначе, поддержку «Евровидению» высказывают всего 16% опрошенных).

----------


## Kliakca

Барабанов нет, хотя мне до лампочки.[IMG]http://*********ru/609496.gif[/IMG]

----------


## kcbel

*KAlinchik*,
Если большинство россиян не знают сколько ракет, самолетов, караблей и пехоты в Вооруженных Силах РФ и где они размещены, то это не значит, что им безразлична безопасность страны (утрирую). А так, мониторинг прессы по поводу "Евровидения" познавательный.  
*KAlinchik* молодец, теперь форумчанам не надо тратиться на газеты  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Дядька Ян

> [b]
> 
> *KAlinchik* молодец, теперь форумчанам не надо тратиться на газеты


Cогласен,иполностью одобряю!*КАlinchik*-рули информацией в томже духеkiss

----------


## luudvig

Я ждал,что кто-то таки *споёт*.И Саша Сон - *спел*.

----------


## oleg99

> Так, 42% опрошенных признались, что им надоела излишняя шумиха вокруг «Евровидения», а еще четверть опрошенных недовольны непомерными затратами на конкурс. 
> 
> Эксперты утверждают, что россияне не понимают, почему конкурс песни получает такую серьезную медийную и финансовую поддержку, и относятся к нему скорее отрицательно, чем положительно (так или иначе, поддержку «Евровидению» высказывают всего 16% опрошенных).


Вот иххде собака "порылась" :Viannen 03: 
И судя по кол-ву отзывов в теме-можно сказать:-тема вызвала широкий общественно-форумный резонанс:biggrin:и это радует!
газеты больше не читаем,телевизор не смотрим:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Вадимыч

> - Пускай тогда в этом году за Россию Приходько поет.[/COLOR][/SIZE]
>  № 2-


Да он её с Нетребко перепутал :Aga:

----------


## oleg99

> он её с Нетребко перепутал


 а кто это? :eek:
могу предположить,что это мало что изменит :Mauridia 03:  :Laie 41:

----------


## Мелодия

*oleg99*, ты прости, мне не по барабану... Просто анекдоты уморительные :Ok: :biggrin: :Pivo: , хотела отметить!!!

----------


## maestro116

:smile::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

*Мелодия*,
 Спасибо -я вообще-то не "радикально" настроен-плюрализм мнений никто не отменял..заходите-высказывайтесь.._можете видео ролик какой-нить выложить с того-самого евро2009,может хоть здесь посмотрю)))
*maestro116*,понимаю вашу реакцию))-и это "праильно"
вы там шпионов поймали?-мне интересно :rolleyes::biggrin:..

----------


## yamaha55

без слов  :Jopa:

----------


## kolok469

> без слов


Повторюсь  конечно,но......:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

Ну вот,теперь и Я посмотрел евро 2009--сбылась мечта "Ё-маё-Бошка моя":biggrin:

----------


## kolok469

> Ё-маё-Бошка моя


"Дай мне имя твОе -Е-мое - Иди на..." :biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Иди на..."


"Астру"???-так и хочется сказать...-а там чё-то другое "було"-щас не поленюсь-ещё раз прокручу "киноленту..к место-документу")))))) :Ok: :biggrin:
 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Зидан знает..куда идти))

----------


## Мелодия

> Повторюсь  конечно,но......:biggrin:


Фи, какие вы нехорошие :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  :Ok:  С утречка настроение подняли!!!

----------


## Znahar

Как инженер-электрик по основной своей специальности, могу обеспечить всех желающих лампочками....:biggrin:
Кому оно до лампочки - обращйтесь....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

"Евровидение" - взрослая "Фабрика звёзд". 
Любое шоу - это коммерческая задумка.
А мне интересно было посмотреть каков там свет и т.д.
А что, там ещё есть что и слушать? А зачем?

----------


## Daddy777

> А что, там ещё есть что и слушать? А зачем?


:biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

:smile::biggrin: (Забил заряд я в пушку туго) :Vah: :biggrin::biggrin: Сработает закон неотвратимости неизбежностей.:wink: :Ok: :biggrin: Здорово,Тезка!

----------


## КП

> (Забил заряд я в пушку туго)


Не жмет???:wink:
Пушка не жалуется?
Што за заряд???:eek:
На кого "забил"??:biggrin:
Как всегда Маэстро-непонятно...Расшифруйся.

----------


## maestro116

Ну вот опять.:rolleyes: Что тут непонятного? :eek: ЗАРЯДИЛ. Что именно? Пушку-сторож, можно сказать МИНУ-СЕКРЕТКУ, замаскированную. На узкой и единственной тропе. Неизбежно и неотвратимо- сработает. Теперь- понятно?:wink::biggrin::biggrin: :Vah:  А как будет- БУМ, ты это сразу увидишь.:))))

----------


## КП

На тропу войны,Маэсто?:smile:

----------


## maestro116

Не-е-е! С природой воевать не с руки. Синдром мелкого пакостника- скорее.:wink::biggrin: Пробую-осваиваю навыки диверсанта-разведчика. :Vah:

----------


## oleg99

:Jopa:  :Vah: 
Милиция пообещала разогнать гей-парад в день финала «Евровидения»  Музыка

Милиция пресечет любые несанкционированные акции, которые будут проводиться в Москве 16 мая, в день финала музыкального конкурса «Евровидение» Это относится, в том числе, и к гей-параду, заявил «Интерфаксу» заместитель начальника департамента охраны общественного порядка МВД РФ Леонид Веденов. 

При этом Веденов пообещал, что «каких-либо действий, выходящих за рамки закона, со стороны сотрудников милиции не будет». Представители оргкомитета гей-парада, в свою очередь, заявили, что не отказываются от проведения акции. Она пройдет в Новопушкинском сквере. 

Организаторы московского гей-парада объявили о том, что мероприятие состоится в день финала «Евровидения», еще в марте 2009 года. Активист Николай Алексеев сообщил, что, поскольку к московским участникам акции присоединятся представители сексуальных меньшинств из Белоруссии, мероприятие решено было назвать «Славянский гей-парад». 

Московские гомосексуалисты неоднократно подавали заявки на проведение своих акций, однако власти города всегда отвечали отказами. 

Заместитель начальника управления лицензионно-разрешительной работы ГУВД Москвы Михаил Потапов заявил, что в день финала музыкального конкурса число сотрудников служб охраны, обеспечивающих безопасность на «Евровидении», увеличится приблизительно на 30-35 процентов, пишет «Lenta.ru».

----------


## КП

В самый цинус!!!Самое подходящее действо для финала Верзовидения-это несомненно Гей-парад!С песней Приходько на устах "Мамо" дружными нежными рядами они логично завершили бы это неадекватное шоу!!!

----------


## yamaha55

> В самый анус!!!


:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## maestro116

ЦИМЕС. А не-цинус:wink: А по поводу верзо- скажет может кто, что- не смотрел? Хаха, а вот и не -поверю!:))))))

----------


## КП

> А по поводу верзо- скажет может кто, что- не смотрел?


 *Смотрели*-то с удовольствием,*слушать* многих противно было.

----------


## Daddy777

> скажет может кто, что- не смотрел?


я скажу.
последний раз смотрел, уж не помню, в каком году, да и то, случайно попал, когда уже места раздавали. запомнилось только высказывание российских комментаторов:
"европа не доросла до понимания творчества "мумий троль" и поэтому такое, эээ... непервое дескать у них место".
после этих слов выключил ящик и пошел слушать что-то типа Al Jarreau, или Benson_a
ну не дорос я до мумиев, извините :biggrin:

----------


## prozvuk

> выключил ящик и пошел слушать что-то типа Al Jarreau,


А я как дурак хожу мычу всю неделю Рыбака норвежского и Маму уходько-забудько.
В чём секрет простых мелодий?..
Как-будто слышал это уже раньше.
И точно. Рыбак на мотивчик Витаса Дом мой построен похож. А Мама отдаёт какой-то пугачёвской песней, вертится, но вспомнить не могу.

----------


## oleg99

*maestro116*,
 Я кстати тоже кроме пародийного ролика,который Андрей *Kolok469*выставил в теме-здесь выше,-даже и не пытался увидеть(услышать)о чём нисколько не жалею
попрошу уважаемых модераторов закрыть данную тему-хотя-бы потому-что конкурс наконец-то "долгожданно" завершился))
-на этот раз окончательно.и бесповоротнов смысле закрытия темы

----------


## prozvuk

*oleg99*,
 А чё, приятно лягнуть задней ногой всю Европу.

Дурацкий ролик от колка давно себя изжил.
Он 2007 года.

А праздник музыки в Москве состоялся.

----------


## oleg99

> А чё, приятно лягнуть задней ногой всю Европу.


 в смысле- мне??-или как(кому)..-поясни раз пишешь



> Дурацкий ролик от колка давно себя изжил.
> Он 2007 года.


Да мне как-то "фиолетово"-какого он года.-увидел впервые_и что?
Я значит уже 3-й год не учавствую-(хоть и косвенно) в этих "евро-понтах"--И ГЛАВНОЕ НИЧЕГО ПРИ ЭТОМ НЕ ТЕРЯЮ -имхо..мне гораздо интересней другие исполнители-(если брать только МУЗЫКАЛЬНОСТЬ ))
 -а то что под хорошо записанный материал можно "причесать" "средненьких" исполнителей-так это давно известно__
что-то темка никак не закроется

----------


## prozvuk

> И ГЛАВНОЕ НИЧЕГО ПРИ ЭТОМ НЕ ТЕРЯЮ


Если не включать телевизор, то перестанешь понимать время и место.
И дело не в прошедшем Евровижене.
Я вот заставляю себя даже рекламу иногда посмотреть.
Иначе не смешно про анекдот  с надгробной плитой  Валерии с надписью,- Не все йогурты одинаково полезны.

----------


## oleg99

> Если не включать телевизор, то перестанешь понимать время и место.


-Зря ты так "поспешно"..это самое 


> Евровижен


-не есть даже 3-е степенная новость или событие!-для меня..
А за 1- и 2-степенными Я слежу.И нередко по тому-же ТВ. 



> А я как дурак хожу мычу всю неделю Рыбака норвежского и Маму уходько-забудько


 -Ты серьёзно??-или
-


> заставляю себя


 - а то прям раздвоение личности какое-то? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## prozvuk

*oleg99*,
 Кончай "расчленёнку".
Всё и так прозрачно.

----------

